# Topwater - poppers



## wasilvers (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there a certain method or cadence that works best with these lures?

I've looked on youtube and saw some guys just ripping the accross the water. But what I've read from the box is to let them sit. It's confusing to say the least. Today I caught one after ripping it for 10 feet and letting it sit. I don't seem to have much luck with one certain method or speed.

What works for you?


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

to me it all depends on what lure you are throwing. 

Frog, popper, chugger etc. 

I work my Spro frog nice and slow. Hop, big big pause, hop, hop hop, big long pause, hop, big long pause, hop, hop, hop. I also try to let him sit right on the edge of a hole in the lilly pads. 

the rest of them poppers and chuggers I work them how the fish want to see them. fast slow, pause, no pause, etc. I let the fish tell me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2009)

For LM Bass they seem top like it when it sits - sometimes for up to 1-2 minutes. I will give it one pop as soon as it hits the water - them slowly pop it to where I want it - let it sit and just give it the most gentle twitch that I can


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2009)

If your talking strictly poppers like a Rebel Pop-R







I like to toss them early in the morning or after sunset, in calm water areas. I toss it and let it sit until the ripples disappear. Then I do small jerks. I listen for that rain drop noise they make, and then let it sit for a few seconds, repeating till I get it back to the boat. If the topwater bite is on, I usually get hit on the first or second jerk, but there have been time when it was bitten by the boat (scaring the crap out of me).


----------



## Bubba (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh Boy, This is gonna be on like Donkey Kong at Dale Hollow! :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Play around with your retrieve till you find out what the fish want. I have several ways i try, I start off by giving the bait three small pops rest for a few seconds (depending on how active the fish are and water temps I might let it sit for up to a minute) then repeat. If this method isn't working I'll try walking the dog, which can be difficult depending on what type of popper your throwing. If niether method is working I'll speed it up poping it 5 or 6 times before letting it rest. But if all of the above aren't panning out i'll generally start popping it very hard (mostly outa frustration, but I have caught a few that way)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Oct 10, 2009)

On pop r' I like to shave the lower lip some and make the bait spit more than pop.... I vary retrieves and always get tons of action if the top water bite is on.


----------



## jl_rotary (Oct 22, 2009)

Jim said:


> If the topwater bite is on, I usually get hit on the first or second jerk, but there have been time when it was bitten by the boat (scaring the crap out of me).


Happened to me and scared the crap out of me too :mrgreen: 

I think the fish eventually tell you how to work it...you keep changing how you work the topwater till you get a bite then you continue to work it that same way trying to repeat the bite


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 25, 2009)

Great answers! I was curious as to how to fish these properly as well. Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

I just scored a Rico for $16....Black Beauty :beer:

Watch me lose it on the first cast! :LOL2: 






The fish know this is a Lobina, that's why only the big ones go for it. Stick with me folks. :LOL2:


----------

